# Free Mobile Hotspot from Verizon



## Chalk

*Hi guys just wanted to let you know I found a way to get a working free mobile hotspot from Big Red using the same method as the Bionic's (thanx to who ever found this). Anyway I made a quick video for the the Razr. As for those wondering about Big Red watching you, I used 43 gb last month and 32 gb so far this month Also here's an article from XDA ( I know







) about throttling legalities on 4g networks. Can't say for sure, I'm no lawyer but it looks legit. *

*Free Mobile Hotspot from Verizon*


----------



## joelbionic

I knew about the hotspots hack. I also knew about analog being purchased for billions. But damn that article makes you wanna scream. So a question than based off the standards of the article.
Is it against policy and considered theft if we use the hotspots app?

Typed with my Root3d RAZR



Chalk said:


> Hi guys just wanted to let you know I found a way to get a working free mobile hotspot from Big Red using the same method as the Bionic's (thanx to who ever found this). Anyway I made a quick video for the the Razr. As for those wondering about Big Red watching you, I used 43 gb last month and 32 gb so far this month Also here's an article from XDA ( I know ) about throttling legalities on 4g networks. Can't say for sure, I'm no lawyer but it looks legit.
> 
> Free Mobile Hotspot from Verizon


Also, yesterday on the phone tech 2 support stated, due to my 27 gigs of data, that the FCC approves throttling on excessive data consumers, that it is a legal action that all carriers are granted. That all came up because currently on a speed test my down is 1.xx and up is .xx and I was complaining that was my speed connected to 4g

Typed with my Root3d RAZR

Check out the last 3 results in the last 36 hours. Now my data is 1600% faster. Lol. Things that make you go hmmm

Typed with my Root3d RAZR

Look at the locations, long and lat, in same area when these 3 speed tests were taken. I live in Plano Texas just north of Dallas, my home server. My fastest test was from the temple server which is 2 hours south.

Sorry for the multiple posts

Sent from my [P]urified Theorized DROID BIONIC


----------



## Chalk

Hey thanx for the info Joel! I would greatly appreciate any feedback after using this method.


----------



## eckdawg5

Go back to the Dallas server and see if that's what affected it?


----------



## joelbionic

eckdawg5 said:


> Go back to the Dallas server and see if that's what affected it?


I ran the speed test on both servers. It seems that the Dallas server is affecting my speed. I don't know how, or if it's possible to select what server you connect to. If there is and someone knows I'm all ears. 

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## eckdawg5

Select tools, then towards the top there's the teal oval that says change server. From there you can select different servers.


----------



## joelbionic

eckdawg5 said:


> Select tools, then towards the top there's the teal oval that says change server. From there you can select different servers.


Bit has just for the speed test right? That's what I do when running my speed tests. I'm wondering if there is a way to actually choose the server I run my network connection off of

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## loonie01

Do you have to be rooted?


----------



## eckdawg5

loonie01 said:


> Do you have to be rooted?


 yes in order to run SQLite Editor you need root access


----------



## Chalk

unfortunately yes


----------



## jfolk53

Can this process be done thru Root Explorer??? if yes, can someone explain the process..


----------



## Chalk

Sorry...don't think it can.


----------



## jfolk53

Is there a method for the ??


----------

